
Microsoft Word Tips and Tricks to Get Things Done Faster - Ashuu
http://www.labnol.org/software/word-tips-tricks/28267/
======
R_Edward
Some useful tips, yes, and some not-so-useful. The Unicode trick isn't exactly
a Microsoft Word trick--it's more a Windows thing. The Hidden Calculator left
me flat; I'd rather use the Windows Calculator, but YMMV. My only issue with
these tips is that the problems they solve tend to arise so infrequently that
I don't repeat the solutions often enough to remember them.

------
Toshio
I fail to understand how this belongs on _Hacker_ News.

------
contextual
I hear Microsoft Word has a feature that instantly uploads what you type to
the cloud. It's called Numbers Symbols Alphabet (NSA for short).

I'm not even joking.

